# Participio passato + sostantivo



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti.

Domanda:
Nei costrutti formati da un participio passato e da un sostantivo, tipo _visto il tempo ..., comprata la casa ..., letto il libro ..._, ecc., il dato sostantivo sta al nominativo o all'accusativo?

Un esempio illustrativo:
_Visto il tempo (che fa), ho preferito restare a casa._

Quindi, il sostantivo "tempo" in questo caso, grammaticalmente  sta al nominativo o all'accusativo?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Francesco94

Salve, francisgranada,

nell'esempio illustrato, siamo in presenza di una proposizione subordinata causale implicita; non capisco bene il fine della tua domanda: non siamo in presenza dei _casi_ come avveniva nel latino. Ciononostante, mi verrebbe da affermare che - nel tuo esempio - il sostantivo non abbia di certo funzione di complemento oggetto.
Difatti, se parafrasassimo la subordinata implicita in esplicita, il sostantivo diverrebbe il soggetto: «Visto che il tempo era brutto, ho preferito restare a casa».

Cordialmente.


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Domanda:
> Nei costrutti formati da un participio passato e da un sostantivo, tipo _visto il tempo ..., comprata la casa ..., letto il libro ..._, ecc., il dato sostantivo sta al nominativo o all'accusativo?


Quel che è certo è che dove c'è differenza, ovvero con i pronomi personali, si usa l'accusativo. Es. "Battuto te, vincerò certo il torneo"


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Quel che è certo è che dove c'è differenza, ovvero con i pronomi personali, si usa l'accusativo


Non sempre: _Partito io, gli altri non sapevano più che cosa fare._
Questi costrutti in Latino si chiamavano ''ablativi assoluti''.  La lingua italiana non possiede più il caso ablativo (né in generale i ''casi'', salvo qualche rimasuglio nei pronomi), e dunque ''si barcamena'' in base all'uso coi pronomi, mentre non si pone il problema coi sostantivi (Francis ha chiesto circa i sostantivi). Dovendo fare l'analisi logica, normalmente si ipotizza l'esistenza implicita/sottintesa di verbi ausiliari: letto il libro = avendo letto il libro/essendo stato letto il libro, partito il direttore = essendo partito il direttore … Si hanno così delle subordinate implicite - come dice Francesco94 - con valore causale o temporale a seconda del contesto (implicita: essendo partito, esplicita: dopo che/poiché era partito).
La domanda di Francis è comprensibile, ma è impropria perché riguarda una lingua in cui non ci sono più i casi.


----------



## francisgranada

Francesco94 said:


> .... non capisco bene il fine della tua domanda .....


Mi spiego: volevo tradurre p.e. la frase nel mio esempio in qualche lingua slava (in cui esistono i casi grammaticali), ma un tale costrutto tradotto letteralmente non ha senso. Quindi ho provato a completare oppure parafrasare la frase e sono arrivato a due possibilità ipotetiche:

_Avendo visto il tempo,_ _ ho preferito restare a casa._  - qui si tratterebbe di accusativo (_tempo _è un oggetto)
_Essendo il tempo _visto, _ho preferito restare a casa._  - qui si tratterebbe di nominativo


bearded said:


> Questi costrutti in Latino si chiamavano ''ablativi assoluti''....


Sì, questo mi è venuto in mente, ma non ero siccuro se  tali costrutti italiani derivassero dagli ablativi assoluti latini.


bearded said:


> _Partito io, gli altri non sapevano più che cosa fare. _


Questo tuo esempio  suggerisce che dietro tali costrutti "si nasconde" piuttosto il nominativo.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> dietro tali costrutti "si nasconde" piuttosto il nominativo.


Lo direi anch'io - ma solo coi verbi intransitivi (partito io, partito tu, scomparso tu…).
Invece coi verbi transitivi la questione è un po' complessa. Coi pronomi personali si ha l'accusativo, come nell'esempio di Pietruzzo (battuto te, batterò anche gli altri). La costruzione coi sostantivi  o altri tipi di pronomi si può intendere in due modi a seconda del contesto:
- considerata la questione, ce ne andammo (avendo noi considerata la questione: accusativo);
- tutto sommato, non mi sembra che tu lo possa fare (essendo stato sommato tutto: nominativo).
Ma, come ho detto, si tratta di ''casi'' solo virtuali, perché i sostantivi italiani non hanno più quelli propri del latino o delle lingue slave.
In italiano si parla qualche volta di ''participi assoluti''. Vedi ad es. questa discussione.


----------



## Francesco94

francisgranada said:


> _Avendo visto il tempo,_ _ ho preferito restare a casa._ - qui si tratterebbe di accusativo (_tempo _è un oggetto)
> _Essendo il tempo _visto, _ho preferito restare a casa._ - qui si tratterebbe di nominativo



Penso allora di aver compreso il tuo quesito: vorresti sapere se il sostantivo ha funzione di soggetto o complemento oggetto - nella linguistica strutturale essi vengono definiti _agente_ (o _attante_) e _paziente_.

Come già detto da "bearded" la subordinata implicita deve essere in qualche modo interpretata ipotizzando in tal modo ciò che è sottinteso.



francisgranada said:


> _Avendo visto il tempo,_ _ ho preferito restare a casa._ - qui si tratterebbe di accusativo (_tempo _è un oggetto)
> _Essendo il tempo _visto, _ho preferito restare a casa._ - qui si tratterebbe di nominativo



La prima frase è costituita dal sostantivo "tempo" che ha ruolo di complemento oggetto; la seconda frase è sintatticamente e grammaticalmente errata poiché l'ausiliare che forma il gerundio composto in questo caso deve essere _avere_: ad ogni modo il sostantivo svolge sempre il ruolo di complemento oggetto.


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> la seconda frase è sintatticamente e grammaticalmente errata poiché l'ausiliare che forma il gerundio composto in questo caso deve essere _avere_: ad ogni modo il sostantivo svolge sempre il ruolo di complemento oggetto.


Penso che francisgranada intendesse ''essendo il tempo _stato_ visto'' ('tempo' soggetto del verbo passivo).


----------



## Francesco94

bearded said:


> Penso che francisgranada intendesse ''essendo il tempo _stato_ visto'' ('tempo' soggetto del verbo passivo).


 
In questo modo il predicato verbale della subordinata è corretto.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Penso che francisgranada intendesse ''essendo il tempo _stato_ visto'' ('tempo' soggetto del verbo passivo).


Sì, esatto. Pensando alle possibili traduzioni in altre lingue, ho dimenticato inserire _stato_.

Io nei costrutti come nel mio esempio, ci sento una certa impersonalità. Cioè, in teoria non necessariamente sono stato _io_ che "ho visto il tempo". Piuttosto "il tempo è stato visto" (non importa da chi)  ed io conoscevo  il "risultato" (cioè che era brutto).  Nel caso di "avendo visto il tempo ...." invece, il gerundio _avendo _si riferisce al soggetto (_io_) della principale "ho preferito restare a casa". E' per questo che mi pare più accettabile la "ipotesi nominativa" (per chiamarla così).

Secondo me una simile logica vale anche nel tuo esempio _Partito io, gli altri non sapevano più che cosa fare._ Cioè, _partito _non si riferisce al soggetto _gli altri_.  (Qui il pronome _io_ rapresenta la persona che pronuncia questa frase; potrebbe esserci anche il suo nome, p.e. _Partito Mario, gli altri .... _).

(L' esempio di Pietruzzo "Battuto te, vincerò certo il torneo" mi sembra un costrutto diverso ....)


----------



## bearded

#10 
Nell'esempio di Pietruzzo il verbo è transitivo e il pronome diventa oggetto. Anche il parlante potrebbe dire ''battuto me, vincerete il torneo''. Però sempre di ''participi assoluti'' si tratta.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Però sempre di ''participi assoluti'' si tratta.


Sì, certo.

Si potrebbe dire ''Battuto io, vincerete il torneo''?  (nel senso "se io sarò battuto da chiunque [non necessariamente da voi],  allora voi vincerete il torneo" )


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> Si potrebbe dire ''Battuto io, vincerete il torneo''?


Francis, che domanda? No che non si può: "Battuto me, vincerete il torneo", oppure: "Battuto che sarò io, vincerete il torneo".


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Battuto io, vincerete il torneo''? (nel senso "se io sarò battuto da chiunque [non necessariamente da voi], allora voi vincerete il torneo" )


Anche per me non è corretto - soprattutto per idiomaticità.  Si dice  ''battuto che sarò io''... come suggerisce lorenzos.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Francis, che domanda?


 Strana, ma ogni domanda è valida, solo la risposta può essere sensata o stupida 

Fuori scherzo, la frase ''Battuto io, vincerete il torneo'' non suona bene neanche a me, spontaneamente non la direi così.  Comunque, sto cercando di capire le possibilità e la sostanza linguistica e, diciamo, i limiti del fenomeno "participio assoluto" in italiano.

Insomma, se va bene "_Partito io, gli altri non sapevano più che cosa fare", _allora in teoria potrebbe andar bene anche _ "Battuto io, potevate vincere il torneo"_. Se no, allora perché?

Il verbo _partire _è intransitivo, mentre _battere _è transitivo; è questo il criterio?  Oppure il "problema" o la non idiomaticità della frase _''Battuto io, vincerete il torneo''_ sta nella combinazione di "battuto" (indicante un evento già passato) ed il futuro "vincerete il torneo" ?


----------



## lorenzos

(Francis, naturalmente hai ragione, solo che da te non mi aspettavo quella domanda)
Non sono un grammatico e non so dirti il motivo per cui "_partito io_" va bene e "_battuto io_" no.
Non credo c'entri la transitività, perché "_Bevuto io, potete anche finire la botte_" funziona mentre "_*Eliminato io, vincerete il torneo_" no. Il motivo dev'essere se il pronome è soggetto (io) oppure oggetto (me):
1. _Bevuto io, potete anche finire la botte_ (_Dopo che io ho bevuto_...)
2. _Eliminato me, vincerete il torneo (Dopo che voi avrete eliminato me...)._
Però adesso mi viene un dubbio: è proprio sbagliato _"Partito me, gli altri non sapevano più che cosa fare"?_
Si dice: _"Partito me non rimase nessuno"_ o _"Partito io non rimase nessuno", _o entrambe?


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Sì, certo.
> 
> Si potrebbe dire ''Battuto io, vincerete il torneo''?  (nel senso "se io sarò battuto da chiunque [non necessariamente da voi],  allora voi vincerete il torneo" )


 Personalmente non  trovo la frase scorretta grammaticalmente. È la forma ellittica di "essendo stato battuto io, tu vincerai  il torneo". Invece "battuto me, vincerai i torneo" rende "avendo battuto me vincerai il torneo".


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> (Francis, naturalmente hai ragione, solo che da te non mi aspettavo quella domanda)


Ho capito, e grazie . 





> Però adesso mi viene un dubbio: è proprio sbagliato _"Partito me, gli altri non sapevano più che cosa fare"?_
> Si dice: _"Partito me non rimase nessuno"_ o _"Partito io non rimase nessuno", _o entrambe?


 A prima vista mi pare che in questi casi si tratti dell'uso colloquiale dei pronomi _me, te _invece di _io, tu _ Come p.e. nel caso di "E te, come stai?" invece di "E tu, come stai".


Pietruzzo said:


> Personalmente non  trovo la frase scorretta grammaticalmente.


Neanch'io .... (un'altra cosa è che spontaneamente non mi verrebbe in mente di esprimermi così)


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> Personalmente non  trovo la frase [''Battuto io, vincerai il torneo''] scorretta grammaticalmente. È la forma ellittica di "essendo stato battuto io, tu vincerai  il torneo". Invece "battuto me, vincerai i torneo" rende "avendo battuto me vincerai il torneo".


Scusa, ma allora andrebbe bene anche "_Accompagnato io, potrai dare un passaggio a Lucia_" che sarebbe la forma ellittica di "Essendo stato accompagnato io..."


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Scusa, ma allora andrebbe bene anche "_Accompagnato io, potrai dare un passaggio a Lucia_" che sarebbe la forma ellittica di "Essendo stato accompagnato io..."


Non andrebbe bene. È una costruzione particolare che non sempre risulta idiomatica. Per esempio io non avrei particolari problemi a dire "Espulso tu, non c'era più nessuno che potesse segnare".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "_Bevuto io, potete anche finire la botte_" funziona





lorenzos said:


> è proprio sbagliato _"Partito me, gli altri non sapevano più che cosa fare"?_


Francamente, lorenzos, al mio orecchio suonano male entrambe le forme.
-  'Bevuto io' perché suona come un passivo:
_Bevuto io, furono bevuti anche gli altri _(ad es. nella frase di Pietruzzo, ''espulso tu'' è chiaramente passivo - anche se io preferirei ''una volta espulso tu'')
- e 'partito me' perché, mentre 'partito io' sta per ''essendo partito io'', non esiste ''essendo partito me'' (c'è forse solo nei dialetti che usano 'me/te' al posto di soggetti, ma certo non in toscano…).
In attesa di trovare il tempo per effettuare una ricerca di eventuali norme presso le fonti autorevoli (Treccani, Crusca,ecc.), ho la sensazione che, nei participi ''assoluti'',  le forme 'nominative' io/tu siano pienamente corrette e idiomatiche solo con verbi intransitivi (come nei miei esempi precedenti ''Partito io/scomparso tu'') e non funzionino troppo bene con quelli transitivi.
I fattori da tener presenti sono molteplici: verbo transitivo/intransitivo, soggetto uguale/diverso rispetto alla principale, significato attivo/passivo, ausiliari sottintesi essere/avere...


----------



## lorenzos

In attesa delle fonti autorevoli di @bearded...


Pietruzzo said:


> io non avrei particolari problemi a dire "Espulso tu, non c'era più nessuno che potesse segnare".


Nulla so dire sulla corretezza grammaticale, però mi sembra molto più idiomatico "_Espulso te, non c'era più nessuno.._."
"_Fatto fuori / Eliminato te, non c'era più nessuno".
"Servito me, gliene restavano altri due_".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> In attesa delle fonti autorevoli di @bearded...


Finora ho trovato solo un capitoletto in Treccani, riguardante i 'participi assoluti' - però solo coi sostantivi. Lo cito qui perché contiene comunque definizioni che sono - spero - di qualche interesse:
Participi assoluti (sotto ''2.Tipi: 2.1'')
Non ho ancora trovato nulla circa queste costruzioni coi pronomi, ma non dispero….


----------



## francisgranada

Ragazzi, grazie per la discussione interessante. Non so come per voi, ma per me stata molto utile  .


----------

